# Campsites on the Monsal Trail?



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Looking for some help in finding a CL or CS type site within a mile or so of the Monsal Trail in the Peak District. Not too bothered about facilities just need to be close to do some cycling along the trail.
We are members of both clubs but their websites are not very helpful with regards closeness to trails.

We are off tomorrow for a few days.

Thanks 

Terry


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Terry, There is one very close to Monsal head, 

Park House Campsite 
Ashford Lane
Monsal Head
Bakewell
Derbyshire
DE45 1NJ 
01629 640463


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry

Try our own MHF interactive campsite map for working out which CLs and CSs are nearest to the bit of the trail that you want to do :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

A few years ago we stayed at Greenhill C P << cycled down into Bakewell cycled the trail up to Monsal Head and returned to the campsite via fast and easy downhill run through to Ashford in the Water.

Mike

P.S. We must do it again now that we have electric bikes :wink:

P.P.S. don't forget to check out any THS sites that thye C&CC have running...there is usually one in that area.

P.P.P.S :lol: use this link to show the same map as we use for the campsites but with the trail marked: Monsal trail <<


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

might try Blackwell Hall Farm
Taddington
Buxton
SK179QT
01298 85271

Never been / staying there next week - will let you know if interested.

forgot to say CC CL


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

sqeek said:


> might try Blackwell Hall Farm
> Taddington
> Buxton
> SK179QT
> ...


Thanks Sqeek, may see you around as we are there from tomorrow.

Also thanks to Les and Mike.

Terry


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe a bit far - but the rather mis-named Bakewell CCC site at Hopping Lane, Youlgreave is about 8 miles from the southern end of the trail (9 miles from Bakewell Station. It is our favourite CCC despite the fact that you need on-board san as there are no showers or toilets on the site (has CDP though). Beautiful site, very helpfuk and friendly management

Steve


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We walked along part of the Monsal Trail this afternoon near Ashford in the Water and it was really crowded. In fact it felt positively dangerous with a mix of walkers, young children and serious cyclists going too fast.

Now the tunnels are open it's been very popular - we will walk it one weekday once the schools are back  

Steve


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

I have heard of folk being allowed to overnight in the large car park at the rear of the pub at Monsal Head after having a drink.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Terry, There is one very close to Monsal head,
> 
> Park House Campsite
> Ashford Lane
> ...


Hi Les

Park House was a Little Gem! We've just come back from a few days there. It was close to the trail and a nice pub. The weather was fine.
Could not have asked for more.

I've added it to the campsite database as I could not see it there.
Thanks very much.

Terry


----------

